# Upside Down Catfish help



## TheBoss (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought an upsidedown catfish from petsmart about 2 1/2 weeks ago and it was the one in the tank that was very active at the store so i picked it. When I got it home it was VERY nervous and shot all around the tank at full speed slamming into the walls and trying to bury itself in the rocks. A couple days after I got the fish I bought some driftwood and thats where the catfish made his new home. Well about a week after it went under the driftwood I never saw him again and i was sure he was dead. So I picked up the driftwood and he came barreling out super nervous slamming into the walls and trying to bury himself again. But I noticed that the whole front half of his body was nearly all white... I have never seen anything like this before. It wasn't spotty white and it wasn't patchy. It was just a solid color white. And now it has been about 2 1/2 weeks and I have never seen him come out and I don't know how he could be alive without eating. I have woken up during the night and turned on the light fast to see if he comes out at night to eat but I have never been able to catch him. Has anyone ever heard of anything like this? I have had fish tanks for awhile and I'm shocked and confused.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

Upside down cat fish are nocturnal. I went weeks without seeing mine. Always hid under driftwood or rocks. Before you go to bed, make sure you drop in an algae wafer or sinking pellets. He'll be able to find them in the dark.

As for the white part, I'm not sure. Is it like albino white?


----------



## TheBoss (Apr 1, 2008)

YES! Thats almost exactly what it is when I bought it it was the normal brownish black type color. But now the front half of his body is almost like an albino white... its very strange if I thought I could get him out long enough to snap a picture without him hurting himself I would get one. But I may try to get him into the breeder or something and get a picture.


----------

